# How long will you drive?



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

2.5 .... mayyyyybe 3 hours max for an every weekend deal. thats kinda what im gonna have to do anyway


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

To ride Jessica Alba: 8 hours

To Shred: Probably 4. Wake up at 5 or 6 and get there by 9 or ten sounds reasonable


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

We do 5 hrs every weekend, wake up at 3:30 leave at 4 boarding by 9. really not that bad been doing it for years. a group of funny MotherF%$kers that talk shit the whole way, good music and few beers & or some budz (for the ride home that is) makes the ride go pretty fast. if its a car full of some quiet boring bastards then 2 hrs can feel like an eternity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

3 or 4 hours.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I drive 2.5 - 3 hours each way every tuesday. Totally worth it.

Leave by 6am. On the mountain by 9am.
Leave by 3pm. In my driveway by 6pm.

Of course since we ride midweek we don't have to deal with the crowds


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

To ride every weekend probably the max I would drive is 2.5 hours. If not I could just ride out behind my house. 
I love the setup I have, my local mountain is only an hour away from my house which is an almost perfect distance.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I would probably drive 3 hours if I had a crew to share the ride. At the moment none of my friends would be up for going that often so it isn't really an option to go that far. My close hill is 50 minutes


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

3.5 hours each way, every weekend and I log every mile with the passengers usually sleeping. If it wasn't for my iPod and ESPN radio, I'd be lost.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Wake up at 3am, leave by 3:30 am, drive 5 hours, boarding by 9am, get to the hotel 5pm, sleep, wake up 6:30am, start boarding at 8am, leave the mtn at 4 pm, drive home 5 hours, get home about 10:30 pm...EVERY WEEKEND. 

Plus we pack ourselves into one car so were all smushed together for the full 5 hours cause its cheaper to take small cars and pack ourselves then take 2 cars or 1 truck. Plus Im the only girl of the group so I always gotta sit in the smallest tightest spot....

Im not complaining though...its always a great time and soooooooooo worth it lol. Plus the people I go with are hilarious so it makes it that much better


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

70-80 minutes most days. Enough time to get sick of driving. Then I get to the pass have a ripping day and I'm back at home in my hot tub by 5. Not bad. Though I will drive up to three hours for a day trip to some spots. Most notably, Monarch Pass which is a three hour drive from Denver.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

2.5 hours. However in stop and go traffic I'm about ready to start strangling everyone in around 30 minutes.

Whas at whiteface this past weekend and I87 was horrendous yesterday afternoon. I was going faster on the local roads with poor visibility, than we did on the interstate with clear sky and dry roads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

The price of lift tickets and gas makes it hard to drive that every weekend. But i think 2 hours would be the max if it was every weekend. I do drive 10 hours tho once a year for a 4 dayer in VT.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

zakk said:


> 3.5 hours each way, every weekend and I log every mile with the passengers usually sleeping. If it wasn't for my iPod and ESPN radio, I'd be lost.


Shiiiiitt, I would mash on my brakes and make them slam into the dash. if I gotta be awake YOU gotta be awake haha. I hate when ppl try to sleep in my passanger seat.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

5.5 hours each way every weekend. We used to leave at 3:30am on sat to be on the mountain by 9:00, but now with my little dude shredding, we leave friday after work. Getting out of the city on the 405 is a bitch and a half, but once we make it to the 14, slap on the V1 and it's smooooth sailing. There is no place i would rather be.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

we drove 5 dudes in an F-150 extended cab, 11+ hours from Detroit to Mont Tremblant last february. I'm not sure I would do that again.

Other than that, I've done a few 4-hour each way round-trip day trips, up at 6am, slopes by 10, leave around 5, home by 10pm... Roughness.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow....I have the option of 3mtns within 30 minutes of my work or home.....you guys should all move! lol I figure it far to make the journey to Snowbird or any of the Park Shitty resorts.....my favorite thing is to bounce up on a week night make a couple run's and bounce home all before dinner.....sadly I would never live anywhere this wasn't possible....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You definitely live in a great spot. It does crack me up how the peeps in Salt Lake City hardly if ever go to the Ogden area resorts and vice a versa. Kev thought that it was too much of a drive from Ogden to Little Cottonwood Canyon when Tom and I went down there for the day. 

Around here I can drive a little over an hour to get to most spots. Berthoud, Vail Pass, Summit County, Winterpark etc. I also drive as much as 3-4 hours to hit other spots like Monarch Pass. Of course Colorado isn't as condensed as Utah is in terrain and spots. Of course there is the I70 shit show. The amount of terrain out here, especially for bc users is mind boggling. It's also spread out over hundreds of miles.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> 5.5 hours each way every weekend. We used to leave at 3:30am on sat to be on the mountain by 9:00, but now with my little dude shredding, we leave friday after work. Getting out of the city on the 405 is a bitch and a half, but once we make it to the 14, slap on the V1 and it's smooooth sailing. There is no place i would rather be.


Damn... you people who drive 4+ hours each way impress me. My friends and I are too lazy/undisciplined to not stay out til 2am the night before, and end up going to a shitty mountain <1 hr away because 2 hours is just too far for a day trip.  Man, if we were doing the 4 hr thing, we could hit up Whistler each weekend...


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

unsunken said:


> Damn... you people who drive 4+ hours each way impress me. My friends and I are too lazy/undisciplined to not stay out til 2am the night before, and end up going to a shitty mountain <1 hr away because 2 hours is just too far for a day trip.  Man, if we were doing the 4 hr thing, we could hit up Whistler each weekend...


Damn, well I guess its a matter of priorities, if going out and getting drunk every weekend with the same ol people at the same ol bar with the same dirty drunk ass bitches and waking up all fucked up feeling shitty is more important then getting fresh tracks and shredding the better mountains as much as possible before the season ends then thats on you playa  Id rather save the drunk nights for the summer when its even better and the girlies wear less also which is a plus. but the 4+ hrs we do everyweeked is not for day trips we leave sat morn 3.am board all day get a cheap room, eat sleep, wake up board all day sunday then do the drive back. its really not that bad, and def worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Wake up at 3am, leave by 3:30 am, drive 5 hours, boarding by 9am, get to the hotel 5pm, sleep, wake up 6:30am, start boarding at 8am, leave the mtn at 4 pm, drive home 5 hours, get home about 10:30 pm...EVERY WEEKEND.
> 
> Plus we pack ourselves into one car so were all smushed together for the full 5 hours cause its cheaper to take small cars and pack ourselves then take 2 cars or 1 truck. Plus Im the only girl of the group so I always gotta sit in the smallest tightest spot....
> 
> Im not complaining though...its always a great time and soooooooooo worth it lol. Plus the people I go with are hilarious so it makes it that much better


I'm guessing you go to Vermont....


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If I'm only going up for a day trip then the 1.5 hours it takes me to get to the closest mountain is more than enough. If I'm going to overnight it though, I would be willing to drive the 3 hours or more for any of the other mountains around me.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Damn, well I guess its a matter of priorities, if going out and getting drunk every weekend with the same ol people at the same ol bar with the same dirty drunk ass bitches and waking up all fucked up feeling shitty is more important then getting fresh tracks and shredding the better mountains as much as possible before the season ends then thats on you playa  Id rather save the drunk nights for the summer when its even better and the girlies wear less also which is a plus. but the 4+ hrs we do everyweeked is not for day trips we leave sat morn 3.am board all day get a cheap room, eat sleep, wake up board all day sunday then do the drive back. its really not that bad, and def worth it.


If only I had a car, I might be able to make decisions like that. But sadly I don't, so I'm at the mercy of my friends. I'm also a girl, so I don't really agree with the part about 'girlies wearing less' being a plus  but I do agree that summer nights out are better anyway. Maybe I just need to get new friends.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Day trip... 2.5 hours to Kicking Horse is the most. I usually hit Sunshine which is 75 minutes or so away. It's ~2 hours to Lake Louise to get the board chewed up by jagged rocks, so I rarely go there.

Revy is ~4 hours, perfect for a weekend trip.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

5-8hrs each way, almost every weekend Jan -April. It hurts. NY, NJ, CT, MASS, Suck. Sorry. The variance isn't a change in distance, just traffic.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^haha I feel ya. It can be a quick trip in the AM but the ride back is always the most painful for me. Sometimes when I stay over I don't do a run the last day just because of the damn traffic.


----------



## laviers13 (Jan 13, 2010)

well
most recently ive been driving up to mount snow saturday for a day trip lol. 
its about 7 hours but its definitely worth it. their conditions are much better in the lower half of pa, even though were on the ice coast.

yeah traffic in new york is always variable when we go, but were still well outside of the major traffic spots just slows down but its like that down near baltimore a lot too so im kinda use to it


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I drive between 2.5-3.5 hours every weekend depending on if I am going to Paoli or Perfect North. Actually I need to be asleep now so I can get up in about 2 hours. oops. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

VanillaEps said:


> I'm guessing you go to Vermont....




Yupppppppp.............No better place to be on the East Coast (thats a driveable distance I mean)....


Nyinfamous2k2---Seriously, without the 'girlys' wearing less on the summer nights what would you do? Whats the point of even going out in the winter when the girls have all those clothes on?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I thought I would be one of the worst but it seems like my drive is pretty average. Its about 3.5 each way for me. The only sad part is I'm not driving to any mountains. I'm drivin all that way to get to a 300-600ft. vertical haha. 2 minute chair rides and 30 second runs.

I could ride up and board down in the time it takes to wait in line just to get on the damn lifts usually. 

FML


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Well I thought I would be one of the worst but it seems like my drive is pretty average. Its about 3.5 each way for me. The only sad part is I'm not driving to any mountains. I'm drivin all that way to get to a 300-600ft. vertical haha. 2 minute chair rides and 30 second runs.
> 
> I could ride up and board down in the time it takes to wait in line just to get on the damn lifts usually.
> 
> FML


As a fellow midwest rider, I feel your pain.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Well I thought I would be one of the worst but it seems like my drive is pretty average. Its about 3.5 each way for me. The only sad part is I'm not driving to any mountains. I'm drivin all that way to get to a 300-600ft. vertical haha. 2 minute chair rides and 30 second runs.
> 
> I could ride up and board down in the time it takes to wait in line just to get on the damn lifts usually.
> 
> FML


I feel ya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

it takes me like 14 hours++ from texas last i recall (went to monarch) but some good tunes plenty of people and my mini hookah /xbox make it go by fast


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Well my drive is about two hours to perfect north. Paoli about an hour away, but I have been told it is not worth it. 

To get to any real mountains with snow/fake snow is 7 hours, snow shoe, I am actually thinking about doing a trip there next weekend, I have to admit the 7 hour drive is why I am just thinking....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> Well my drive is about two hours to perfect north. Paoli about an hour away, but I have been told it is not worth it.
> 
> To get to any real mountains with snow/fake snow is 7 hours, snow shoe, I am actually thinking about doing a trip there next weekend, I have to admit the 7 hour drive is why I am just thinking....


snowshoe is about 7 from Detroit too, never been but have considered it. Problem with 7-hour trip is that to make it worth your while, you really gotta take Friday & Monday off just for drive time. And if I'm going to drive 7 hours, why not 10 hours to Tremblant? or 11ish to Vermont...?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I drove 7 hours each way to get 1 day of skiing in at mammoth this season. It was October 16th and mammoth had just opened. It wasn't too bad


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if i had an opportunity to ride in October, i might strongly consider a 7hr each way...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahah yeah it was quite an opportunity. 2 days later Mammoth closes again


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

3-4 hours one way - I'll drive that (even by myself on a Pow Day)
5+ hours - I'll do a day trip but only if I can round up a good crew or take the snow bus
8+ hours one way is only for weekend trips


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

david_z said:


> snowshoe is about 7 from Detroit too, never been but have considered it. Problem with 7-hour trip is that to make it worth your while, you really gotta take Friday & Monday off just for drive time. And if I'm going to drive 7 hours, why not 10 hours to Tremblant? or 11ish to Vermont...?


I have been to snow shoe twice for snowboarding, and 5 times for Downhill mountain biking. The snowboarding trips have always been 5 day gigs(two travel days and 3 snowboarding days) the mountain biking trips have always been leave Fridady evening, get there at 1 in the morning, set up camp, ride for two days then head back sunday evening. I figured if I can do that for mountain biking than I can do it for snow boarding. I think there are some places in PA that are close to that distance but not much of improvement over snow shoe. Vermont would be 17 hours plus...that is defiantly a trip to fly on....

The snowboarding trip will be solo if I do it, just can't find people that want to commit time and money to the sport...oh well...their loss..


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Made the drive to Revelstoke last week from calgary(5+), left at 3:30am to ride the day of. Wouldnt have been such a big deal except the roads were pretty bad most of the way, and when we got there we found out they hadnt had any fresh in almost a week & not expecting. So we decided to head back that night and try and catch a storm we drove through (DUH). So around 11hours in one day, heres the kicker

Last few runs of the day we were just bombing, seeing how fast we could do peak to mid station (2:48 aprox if anyone knows revy). On the last i decided i was going to see how big i could go off this one cat track that was just begging for it, even had a little lip.. didnt commit, 90'd & landed on my ass before anything else.. the drive back was less than plesent :laugh:


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> 5.5 hours each way every weekend. We used to leave at 3:30am on sat to be on the mountain by 9:00, but now with my little dude shredding, we leave friday after work. Getting out of the city on the 405 is a bitch and a half, but once we make it to the 14, slap on the V1 and it's smooooth sailing. There is no place i would rather be.


Take it your coming from the orange county area to mammoth? Sounds just like my drive, 405 to 14 to 395 a good 5.5 hour drive gather up 5 guys pack up the suburban and hit the road at 2:30AM get there by 8 - 8:30 hit the slopes leave at 4:30, home by 10. Id call that a good day! Did it yesterday.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

I drive anywhere from 2 hours to 5 depending on the weather on weekends.... I hate driving up alone....it is soooooo boring. But most times I take the kid/s with.


GIb


----------



## kalvin (Jan 28, 2010)

Last year I did 2.5 hour drives each way twice a week. I hated the drive, but at least the car I was driving got like 35 mpg.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

*Man.. This sounds brutal!*

There's no place around here that even takes more than maybe an hour and a half to get to, and that's a stretch. Tahoe has like a million hills. I drive 40 mins to get to Boreal a couple times week(alone in a truck with out a radio/ipod/ or windows that roll all the way up), and I can't wait till next year to get the sale price on season passes to MtRose because it's about a 20-25 min drive. 


...thought I had it rough... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

RenoRebel said:


> *Man.. This sounds brutal!*
> 
> There's no place around here that even takes more than maybe an hour and a half to get to, and that's a stretch. Tahoe has like a million hills. I drive 40 mins to get to Boreal a couple times week(alone in a truck with out a radio/ipod/ or windows that roll all the way up), and I can't wait till next year to get the sale price on season passes to MtRose because it's about a 20-25 min drive.
> 
> ...


To the people who dont drive more then 2 hours to a mountain....


SCREW YOU!!!!!! 

Just kidding....but for real, Im not gonna lie when I say I am really jealous! I drive 5.5 hours there and 5.5 hours back. That freakin equals 11 hours every weekend in the car. Thats a lot. Lol....

But worth it!!!!!! Any amount of time in the car is worth it if your going snowboarding....Like I said, if the powder isnt coming to you, you gotta go to the powder!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

(Off Topic)
I drove 41 hours once to go to St. Patrick's on Bourbon Street in New Orleans. Non stop. Do not recommend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

RenoRebel said:


> (Off Topic)
> I drove 41 hours once to go to St. Patrick's on Bourbon Street in New Orleans. Non stop. Do not recommend.


Don't recommend the non-stop drive, I mean. TOTALLY recommend anything to do with Bourbon Street.:thumbsup:


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

The local hill is about 40mins away, the place i love to ride is about 1.5Hrs away, I have my daughter on the weekends(Fri-Tues)and ride as much as i can between those times, def once a week, maybe more.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

RenoRebel said:


> Don't recommend the non-stop drive, I mean. TOTALLY recommend anything to do with Bourbon Street.:thumbsup:


Most definitely, Bourbon Street is Official. HandGranades all day hahaha. I got some peoples down there I try to get there once a year. NY is the shit but N.O. is insane .


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i live 3.5 hrs away form hidden valley in stl and paoli peakin indiana. we usually go early in the morning and come home that afternoon. thats a lot of driving for some crummy tiny hills but i do have a blast anytime im strapped in.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

on sat i wake up about 7am then drive about 30 min then be boarding by 8am and leave the mountain when it closes which is 10 pm. every SAT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

RenoRebel said:


> (Off Topic)
> I drove 41 hours once to go to St. Patrick's on Bourbon Street in New Orleans. Non stop. Do not recommend.


I second the notion about Bourbon St....:thumbsup:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

my closest resort is 2.5 hrs each way, max (and only if I have to put on chains). 

If there's no new snow, 4 hrs total driving time in one day. I go maybe once a week. 

I try to spend the night to break things up, but, if there's new snow on a weekend, everything's full, so I have to do the one day thing. 

The worst is sitting that long in a car seat for a one day trip...on top of the stress from landing jumps and rock drops, sucks for the lower back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Alone, 30 minutes. With friends, 1 hour. For a once-in-a-while trip, I wouldn't mind driving 6 hours, but I doubt I'd make it back the same day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I second the notion about Bourbon St....:thumbsup:


My home town, I go there when I can.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread is oddly inspiring. 

I live 2.5 hours away from Wisp and 3 - 3.5 hours away from Snowshoe, 7Springs (and 2 rather crappy WV slopes Canaan and Timberline). 

Until this year, I'd only make it out 1 or 2 days per season. It's hard to get any better at that rate. This season I've managed 3 day trips so far to 3 different slopes. I have an extended (3 days), trip planned and at least one more day trip before the season ends.

The drive back sucks and I usually spend the next day a little zombified, but it's been worth it. I have a couple of rugrats who are too wee to hit the slopes yet. Makes it tough, but I certainly plan to work in as many day trips next season as possible.

I want so bad to hop in my car right now and hit up any one of those mountains. We've got so much snow right now. Turning 30 in March. This feels like a mini-almost-mid-life crisis!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

30?...ha, I wish I was still 30. Imagine being 45 and riding 3 days in a row. I do it, but that first night is about a 10 hour coma. Second night hardly phases me, but I also ride consistently enough to keep my legs in somewhat acceptable shape (there's probably some genetics involved, too...kinda athletic in the long distance thing)


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I was speaking more to the fact that I pissed my teens/20s away in regard to hitting the slopes more often. I'm not sure what I did before I had kids - nothing?!? Oh well - plenty of time left to enjoy!


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been doing only 1.5 hr drives every weekend. I'd be willing to do 2.25 max.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

3hours to Northstar
3 1/2 hours to Kirkwood

I do this almost every weekend. For the people in the San Francisco area, can you guys get to Lake Tahoe in under 3 hours? If so, what's your secret?! No, I'm not going go ape-shit on the gas.

I'm very jealous of people who can get to their favorite mountains under a hour!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You guys are blessed. I drive around 5 1/2 hours to get to my local mountain in Australia. Leave at 3.30 am to get there for first lifts, board all day and then back to the car at 3.30 to get home for 9pm and into bed lol.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

2- 2.5 hrs from long beach CA to Bear Mtn.

kinda long, but with traffic can be a nightmare and i really hate the drive.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got back from a 14 hour road trip to Whistler. That's my new record.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll set my new record when I go to Mt. Baker on Wednesday. It will be about 7 hours round trip.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Baker is the shit, but is about 3hrs away, so my friends and I only make it there a few times each season. Usually one or two weekend trips, and then a handful of day trips. Stevens and Crystal are both under 2hrs, so those are the usuals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

we drive 1hr 45mins to wintergreen every other weekend
pretty close he?


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm gonna be making a 2.5 hour solo trip to hunter mtn tomorrow. Up to 8 inches possible of snow today. I hope so. Hopefully traffic won't be too bad on the way home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

4 hours each way, but you can always choose to move closer to the snow! I used to live in the SF Bay Area, but I'm now about 40 minutes from Mt Hood. Mid-week riding FTW!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Little over an hour round trip:thumbsup:


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Try to avoid weekends but I'd probably do 4-5 hours each way. Usually 2x midweek I drive almost 2 hours each way for cheap night riding.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

^yikes, that a sh!tload of driving


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Not too bad with the right people. Drive's usually worth the price.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

It's about 2.5 hours to the nearest resort and it's not even decent. Shitty actually. 
4 hours to wisp in western Maryland.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to go to school less than half an hour away from a mountain, but it's not always the best. Every weekend, I'd probably do 2 hours, max. If I wasn't a student, maybe 3-4 if I ahd some buddies to go with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Me and my crew average about 3 hours every weekend going up to the slopes in NC. We normally sleep till about 8 or so and we get at the slopes about lunchtime and we stay till the night session is done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

i drive an avaerage of 3 1/2 there and another 3 1/2 every saturday to garmisch...


----------



## flurrrs (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I live in Birmingham, AL so I have to drive at least 2.5 hrs for a small hill in Mentone, AL(cloudmont.com). But to go anywhere nice I have to drive like 5 hrs to get to Ober Gatlinburg. Which most of you would consider a dump. But if you saw the hill in Bama you'd laugh. Also since its hard to find anybody that boards around here I usually have to make the drive solo unless I can talk my wife into going. 

I'm actually trying to get a co-pilot for this weekend but as usual coming up short.


----------



## imsoprfct (Dec 11, 2008)

2 hour drive up, 2 hour + drive home...sucks since the drive home is usually tougher than the drive up (traffic in and around Big Bear and total lack of concentration from riding all day) and as usual no other volunteers to drive


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

flurrrs said:


> Well I live in Birmingham, AL so I have to drive at least 2.5 hrs for a small hill in Mentone, AL(cloudmont.com). But to go anywhere nice I have to drive like 5 hrs to get to Ober Gatlinburg. Which most of you would consider a dump. But if you saw the hill in Bama you'd laugh. Also since its hard to find anybody that boards around here I usually have to make the drive solo unless I can talk my wife into going.
> 
> I'm actually trying to get a co-pilot for this weekend but as usual coming up short.


I live an hour from Ober, but we drive the 2.5 hours to get to Sugar Mnt, NC around 3 times a season instead of suffering the huge crowds and limited area of Ober. The furthest I've driven was ~5 hours each way to take my gf skiing in Winter Place, WV. That was a rough drive... I'm pretty sure Katie Perry's 'hot and cold' came on the radio 20 times. Other than that, we fly out to CO every couple of years to either Winter Park or Breck.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

flurrrs said:


> Well I live in Birmingham, AL so I have to drive at least 2.5 hrs for a small hill in Mentone, AL(cloudmont.com). But to go anywhere nice I have to drive like 5 hrs to get to Ober Gatlinburg. Which most of you would consider a dump. But if you saw the hill in Bama you'd laugh. Also since its hard to find anybody that boards around here I usually have to make the drive solo unless I can talk my wife into going.
> 
> I'm actually trying to get a co-pilot for this weekend but as usual coming up short.


wow dude. i just checked out cloudmont's website. 1 run. 1 lift. max 275 person capacity??? vertical rise of 150 feet? I will _never_ talk shit about my local Detroit hills, ever again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I use to live in miami and had this magical fantasy that if I moved up a little in the state I would be able to hit the slopes. Never happened because there is no way in hell I could drive 12+ hours each way let alone through the backwoods of alabama or georgia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I drive around 4 hours each time... Get up around 4, start driving, first lift up, last lift down then 4 hour drive home  longggg day


----------



## flurrrs (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm about to give up on this weekend. I've just about twisted my wife's arm as hard as I can and still can't get her to go to Ober. I tried using the shopping and fudge trick but it didn't work. That's usally a nail in the coffin. I think she's got spring fever. Anyway not sure I can hack a 5 hr drive alone to hit a slushy slope. But I know that if I don't go I'll regret it for a while. This sucks balls!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

flurrrs said:


> I think she's got spring fever. ... But I know that if I don't go I'll regret it for a while. This sucks balls!!!


Tell me about it! Been trying to convince the wife to go to Breck or somewhere in CO over Easter weekend. No luck so far...


----------



## flurrrs (Mar 3, 2010)

So do I just say F it and stay home and maybe go golfing or something?(probably end up doing chores). Or do I pull the trigger and Lone Ranger it for 5 hours to get one last session in before the season is over?

Lets have a poll!

Here's a sidebar. I've got all new gear to try out. If I wait till next year I'll probably go nuts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

flurrrs said:


> So do I just say F it and stay home and maybe go golfing or something?(probably end up doing chores). Or do I pull the trigger and Lone Ranger it for 5 hours to get one last session in before the season is over?
> 
> Lets have a poll!
> 
> Here's a sidebar. I've got all new gear to try out. If I wait till next year I'll probably go nuts.


It rained up here today and it's been in at least the 50s the last few days. I'd wait till next season unless we get another cold spell. Sugar Mnt, NC boasted a 56-112" base with "loose granular" when we went yesterday but there were bare spots on the slopes and puddling everywhere. Ober is showing about those same stats but with less snow. I have a feeling they are worse off than Sugar.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i do not think i'd lone ranger it for 5hrs, as badly as I would want to try out all that new gear.


----------

